# Gender differences ?



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Just wanted to start a fun question that I've always wondered. 

Does anyone have a gender preference in GSDs ? If you do, which gender and why ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

We have always owned females until our current pup so the jury is still out. So far we are enjoying him just as much as previous females.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

No preference, but I will only own 1 female GSD at a time. My experience is that females are more serious and males are more fun loving free spirited.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Have owned both, and loved both equally. That being said, the boys are just more affectionate, sillier, and need more attention. The girls are affectionate, but on their terms and only when THEY want it, and they are good at letting you know when enough is enough.

Hmmmm... Does all this sound familiar?


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

When my dog had puppies a looooong time ago, I just remember the amount of people who asked for males but would take either, and at the same time, there were people who ONLY wanted a female. Would not consider a male.

I thought it was interesting. I've read a lot about how some argue females are more pack oriented, where as males are more environment orientated. 

My male is only 7 months old so the jury is still out with me too

However, I would have to say my female seems to have a more of "I will do anything for you mom no matter what" attitude, where as my male is more of "I will do anything for you mom if you have a delicious hot dog tid bit in your hand"


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd like to hear from some of the guys here... My observation has been that often women's "heart and soul" dogs are males, while men's heart dogs are females. Any truth to this?


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I prefer males over females. I've not met many females that aren't super serious and fiercely independent. I like the care free and fun attitude that the males generally have. I would also never own two females at once. I wouldn't want that particular hassle. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Two females at once: Does this get sticky ?

This time next year I plan on adding another female to my home, making one male and two females.

This sound like a bad plan?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I'd like to hear from some of the guys here... My observation has been that often women's "heart and soul" dogs are males, while men's heart dogs are females. Any truth to this?


I can't say I've seen a lot of this with shepherds but I have seen a lot of it at the dog park! A lot of men seem to have female dogs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Only bitches in this house.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I've always had both, always will. I currently have 3 boys and 3 girls (all gsd's). I'm fortnuate I've never had fights or issues getting along. They are equally smart and trainable, both genders ares shadow dogs. The difference is the females are more independent in that they can sit a few feet from you. The boys are smothering....too much so for my preference (not annoying enough to not own them though ). I get tired of it and prefer them not to be so dependent/needy. If I was forced to choose and could only have one gender it would be female but thankfully I don't have to choose and will stick with both! 

I tell people if they like a smothering spouse go with a male, if they prefer a little space and independence go with a female.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I and my family have always had girls, however I got Harry (my first male) almost 3 years ago now and love having a male. My experience is girls are more aloof, easy to train, bark more and bark at anything that moves, whereas Harry is the most cuddly loveable boy, loves to get hugs, only barks when it is serious and is easy to train.

My preference - one of each or if I could only have one then I would choose a male.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> I've always had both, always will. I currently have 3 boys and 3 girls (all gsd's). I'm fortnuate I've never had fights or issues getting along. They are equally smart and trainable, both genders ares shadow dogs. The difference is the females are more independent in that they can sit a few feet from you. The boys are smothering....too much so for my preference (not annoying enough to not own them though ). I get tired of it and prefer them not to be so dependent/needy. If I was forced to choose and could only have one gender it would be female but thankfully I don't have to choose and will stick with both!
> 
> I tell people if they like a smothering spouse go with a male, if they prefer a little space and independence go with a female.


Yep, I like smothering. And my "heart" dog was a male. I grew up with females of all different breeds...hounds, huskies, golden retriever. They were all more independent in a way. 

Then I got a german shepherd/rottie mix which was a male. I freaking loved it. And more importantly, he LOVED me. haha Turns out, I totally loved the adoration of my male. 

My family always jokes that I need a co-dependent dog. I want a dog that wants to be with me. I want a dog that smothers me and won't let me go to the bathroom alone.:wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like males because they're a little bigger.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> i like males because they're a little bigger.



And I like females because they're smaller, LOL. 

Russell seems enormous to me. I live in a house the size of a shoebox, so that might make a difference.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my house is very small but it makes a nice dog house.



dogfaeries said:


> And I like females because they're smaller, LOL.
> 
> Russell seems enormous to me. I live in a house the size of a shoebox, so that might make a difference.


----------



## Taiki (Feb 9, 2014)

When I was like 14 years old, I had a male GSD and people kept trying to steal hi m by coming with a van and a female dog inside it, he used to get crazy trying to break his chain and go to her, even though a lot of people with female dogs used to come and ask to get their females pregnant from him.

What I am trying to say from my experience, if you get a male dog you need to get him a female whenever he needs to, so I'm thinking of getting a female this time as I think its easier to handle when she gets older.

Note: This is just my opinion from what I have experienced and it could be wrong as I never owned a female GSD yet.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

My male Banjo(rip) was my heart dog. I'm a guy, but we bonded so incredibly tight. Once he was past the amazingly annoying puppy-brained stages he slowly but surely turned into that perfect dog that everyone dreams of. Not barky, but good for alerting, cuddly but not too clingy. We just meshed.

Now I have a male and a female and they are proving to be just the opposite of what I had expected. My male is aloof as can be(except greetings, he's BIG on greetings) and my female is nuts, crazed happy-go-lucky dervish of "oh god what has she done?!?". Granted she's a pup still but I see no signs that she has any of that female GSD "I'm in charge and will call the shots" 'tude I've experienced with other people's females.

My male does some pretty cool things with me, heart-achingly affectionate behaviors that melt my heart but he's reserved and calculating most of the time. My female is a rag-doll of a cuddler, a lap seeker and generally just wants my hands on her. 

As to preference, I don't care anymore, I just want/need a GSD in my life in some capacity.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

lhczth said:


> Only bitches in this house.


LOL... actually LOL


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I click better with hard females. I like serious dogs that love to work. I could care less about kisses. 

The wife loves males. She bought a chair big enough that our male Cane Corso could share it with her.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a male and two females in the house. My Smitty boy is not a cuddlier at all. He enjoys affection now and then and is a very friendly easy going boy but he's an independent spirit. One day hubby forgot to close the gate, Smitty was gone and down the street in a flash. My girls, Ilda and Autumn stayed and romped in the front yard. Ilda is the most snuggly of the bunch.

Smitty is playful and puts up with the girls picking on him with good humor. He's wonderful, first male I've owned and I've enjoyed how nicely my little pack has meshed. 

I really enjoy having both sexes in the house. 

I guess I've been lucky with no aggression between Ilda and Autumn either. In fact the opposite has happened and they are so bonded I have a hard time training Ilda if Autumn is around! (My bad I was so worried about same sex aggression I didn't think about the opposite happening)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

David Winners said:


> lhczth said:
> 
> 
> > Only bitches in this house.
> ...


My poor husband never had a chance.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> I'd like to hear from some of the guys here... My observation has been that often women's "heart and soul" dogs are males, while men's heart dogs are females. Any truth to this?


I'm female and my female GSD Robyn is that dog. I don't know what it is about her, but we adore each other. I'm close with all of them, but I really think me and her have a good understanding of each other.


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

With the exception of a couple cats and a beagle, I have always had and adored female pets

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Taiki said:


> When I was like 14 years old, I had a male GSD and people kept trying to steal hi m by coming with a van and a female dog inside it, he used to get crazy trying to break his chain and go to her, even though a lot of people with female dogs used to come and ask to get their females pregnant from him.
> 
> What I am trying to say from my experience, if you get a male dog you need to get him a female whenever he needs to, so I'm thinking of getting a female this time as I think its easier to handle when she gets older.
> 
> Note: This is just my opinion from what I have experienced and it could be wrong as I never owned a female GSD yet.


Oh my! I'm a super paranoid person and always feel as If someone would steal my dogs if they had the chance ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

So through all of this I think it might be safe to say that females like to work more than males? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mocha said:


> So through all of this I think it might be safe to say that females like to work more than males?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Nope, it depends on the dog. My male might be a goof ball but he works when he is suppose to. The seriousness comes in everyday stuff. My females(I do have two females, but only 1 is a GSD and they are about 7 years apart in age) run the house. They keep things in order and they keep the boys in line. Watching how they all interact is amazing to me.....The boys play and the girls just watch, I can see them just thinking.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

llombardo said:


> Nope, it depends on the dog. My male might be a goof ball but he works when he is suppose to. The seriousness comes in everyday stuff. My females(I do have two females, but only 1 is a GSD and they are about 7 years apart in age) run the house. They keep things in order and they keep the boys in line. Watching how they all interact is amazing to me.....The boys play and the girls just watch, I can see them just thinking.


This is also my experience.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Mocha said:


> I can't say I've seen a lot of this with shepherds but I have seen a lot of it at the dog park!* A lot of men seem to have female dogs *
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup, DW and I started out with two females, I trained one, she the other. Hers gravitated toward me, now I have two females and she got "her" male.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

All the responses are fairly anecdotal as it really is more dependent on the individual dog than its sex. My current male is much more independent. All my other GSDs have been very middle of the road, both male and female. Not too independent, not too needy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I like both for different reasons..Always had males, love their doofy, easy going temperaments. When I got my first female, I was like "OMG", she is a tough bitchy girl that will drive me insane!"...Loved her to death, and she was one of my 'heart' dogs, now I have my second female gsd and she is alot like my first one. Tough , daring, full of herself, lots of energy, quick learner, not a real huggy/kissy dog like my males, but right there all the time. Sleeps with one eye open, ready for anything I throw at her. And did I mention LOTS of ENERGY?

I love her to death, but do miss having a male in the house, with that, I like both genders for different reasons


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

my bestie is my males were as my SO's bestie is female, so i agree with the previous posters statement lol


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

llombardo said:


> No preference, but I will only own 1 female GSD at a time. My experience is that females are more serious and males are more fun loving free spirited.



We have one of each....Miles (daughters call him Beauty) and Millie (her nickname is Beast)....Miles is soooo laid back in the house, such a pleaser, gentle...so loving and just seems to know what you need. 
Millie is a a cuddle bug...but balls to the walls...all the time. She is always looking for something to get into....and you never want to hear her silent. We have to watch her...she knows how to unlock doors and open them, she knows how to open pantry doors looking for treats....we just have to know where she is.....she seems to pick up tricks and solves puzzles faster, but miles is only minutes behind her. She makes us laugh and is always goofy (until she thinks miles is outdoing her)...at which time she tries to put him in his place. We leave long lines on her if we go out to play soccer....1 in 20 games we will have to correct her for getting to rough with miles...who waits for us to correct her. 
She loves being pet and loves being the center of attention, while miles loves being social but after a bit loves to escape to a white room with mom and just chill.... 
Millie seems to be relaxed about people and strangers...will allow everyone to love on her. Miles watches and is much more protective of is. When they are playing, miles will stop and look to see where everyone is while Millie is in her bubble of playtime. And while many say the females are more protective, miles is much more the babysitter and makes the round checking on everyone. 
We love them both for different reasons and will always be happy with either sex....but miles collar says..."I'm moms favorite, don't tell Millie".... ;-)





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Mocha said:


> So through all of this I think it might be safe to say that females like to work more than males?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Not from what I have seen....our female loves to work, but wants to goof off some while working...she likes it to be fun and centered around her. Miles has tons of work drive....he will not stop and will work even if it is not what he wants to be doing. The trainer likes to test them, he threw an entire bucket if balls in the air....testing to see how solid their stays were with something they have serious control issues with....balls! Miles was so torn but laid his head on the ground and continued to look at me....Millie started barking, whining and high pitched excitement bark to my husband....she did not move but was very vocal about it. 
I think the work thing totally depends on the dog. Some things Millie excels at, and we have to work harder on with miles....and the same goes the other way around....we have two extremely different dogs, that were raised in the same house, from the same litter....and while they get along great and are bonded....they are polar opposites just like our daughters. Enjoy different things, have different levels of drives, but both are so stable temperament wise....can go anywhere, be comfortable anywhere and can be handled and touched anywhere on their body by anyone...so far....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

mcdanfam said:


> We have one of each....Miles (daughters call him Beauty) and Millie (her nickname is Beast)....Miles is soooo laid back in the house, such a pleaser, gentle...so loving and just seems to know what you need.
> Millie is a a cuddle bug...but balls to the walls...all the time. She is always looking for something to get into....and you never want to hear her silent. We have to watch her...she knows how to unlock doors and open them, she knows how to open pantry doors looking for treats....we just have to know where she is.....she seems to pick up tricks and solves puzzles faster, but miles is only minutes behind her. She makes us laugh and is always goofy (until she thinks miles is outdoing her)...at which time she tries to put him in his place. We leave long lines on her if we go out to play soccer....1 in 20 games we will have to correct her for getting to rough with miles...who waits for us to correct her.
> She loves being pet and loves being the center of attention, while miles loves being social but after a bit loves to escape to a white room with mom and just chill....
> Millie seems to be relaxed about people and strangers...will allow everyone to love on her. Miles watches and is much more protective of is. When they are playing, miles will stop and look to see where everyone is while Millie is in her bubble of playtime. And while many say the females are more protective, miles is much more the babysitter and makes the round checking on everyone.
> ...


I just creeped pretty heavily on your dogs and I love them 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Mocha said:


> I just creeped pretty heavily on your dogs and I love them
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Lol....thank you! I adore yours as well.... You have a beauty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I much prefer males. I will always have multiple males in my house.

I like males more because they seem to be more affectionate, they are silly and they are mama's boys. I also like that they are larger and more muscular. My males are my shadows and they are obsessed with me. :wub:


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Males. I've always loved the guys, I just do. They're more exasperating at times...You know, the mucho macho bravado, throwing out the chest, struttin their stuff, the posturing & 'my muscle is bigger than your muscle' spew*yawwwnnn*. But I still love 'em. I think they're easier to read, somewhat more forgiving, not as inclined to moodiness. Though I must admit that my bitches have been awesome, both GSD & other breeds, so my preference might be nothing more than my own bias.

Daughter, Dad & best friend prefer the bitches. Daughter & Dad think the females are more loyal, more singularly devoted & show better judgment. My best friend just thinks she clicks better with the females. She initially preferred males but found her preference changing over time.


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

I've owned both male and females and I prefer males. I find that females tend to prefer to be more independent where-as males are more family oriented and affectionate. Just my 2 cents


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I like both for different reasons..Always had males, love their doofy, easy going temperaments. When I got my first female, I was like "OMG", she is a tough bitchy girl that will drive me insane!"...Loved her to death, and she was one of my 'heart' dogs, now I have my second female gsd and she is alot like my first one. Tough , daring, full of herself, lots of energy, quick learner, not a real huggy/kissy dog like my males, but right there all the time. Sleeps with one eye open, ready for anything I throw at her. And did I mention LOTS of ENERGY?
> 
> I love her to death, but do miss having a male in the house, with that, I like both genders for different reasons


Between both of your females you pretty much just described Lisl.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

So since all of you seem to have multiple dogs, does anyone have 4+ GSDs? As house dogs ? Any gender problems in that mix up ? 

I know I'm off topic but Curious 

I have this odd desire to have 4. I'm sure that will change but I'm still playing with the idea !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have 5 females and do some shuffling. I used to be able to run 2-3 girls together along with my parent's male. Then I had sisters and everything changed.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Mocha said:


> So since all of you seem to have multiple dogs, does anyone have 4+ GSDs? As house dogs ? Any gender problems in that mix up ?
> 
> I know I'm off topic but Curious
> 
> ...


I have 4. 2 males (ages 4.5 years and 2 years) and 2 females (ages 14 months and 4 months). Everyone gets along pretty well. I am going to be very cautious with my females as they mature, but everyone is very strictly managed so I am hoping that the security of that keeps everyone in line. If not, then they will be shuffled. My boys are big dumb dumbs and have gotten into wrestling scuffles over stupid stuff, but never any real fights causing injury.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't have 4 GSD's but I do have 4 dogs, 3 males and one female. It may sound great but it can be A LOT of stress if some don't get along especially if you have to crate and rotate. My GSD and my golden mix(both males) are only a year apart and they have gotten into, not full on fights but I call them 'intense scuffles'... Luckily they're males and they get over it and go back to being best buds after but their relationship has changed a great deal as my GSD has matured and they are closely monitored and controlled when they are together in the house(which is rare). Having 4 also creates a pack and changes the dynamic... Personally I doubt I'd ever have 4 GSD's at a time, at least not where I'm living now(small house, small yard suburbia) and I definitely not have 2 female GSD's at a time but only because I don't want to manage it if the one day decide they want to kill each other. My golden(he's a rescue with a lot of issues and weird quirks) also has resource guarding issues which we've worked on and it has improved a lot but it caused massive amounts of stress, he's bitten every single one of my dogs and several strange dogs, we can't leave toys laying around or have food if he's around. That said I do enjoy the full chaotic house, my husband and I don't want kids so I love how busy they keep me, it certainly is never boring that's for sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mocha said:


> So since all of you seem to have multiple dogs, does anyone have 4+ GSDs? As house dogs ? Any gender problems in that mix up ?
> 
> I know I'm off topic but Curious
> 
> ...


I have five dogs, only 2 are GSD's and I'm not opposed to having 4 GSD's, in fact that is highly likely with me. I also have 2 golden retrievers. I can't make up my mind I love both breeds . I called a breeder to see if they had any GSD puppies the same day I got my golden, if they would have had any I would have 3 GSD's now. If one comes along I won't say no. I have 2 females and 3 males right now, I won't bring in another female as of now. I don't want to rock the boat. All of mine get along great. They don't fight over toys, food, attention, etc. I have a nice pack and I know it, wouldn't do anything to mess with that .


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

I personally like 3 dogs, I think it's really fun how different the dynamic gets with a group as opposed to just 2. But it can be really rough if you're not diligent about watching the dynamics, both in a specific instance (all of them running around and playing, for example) and over time (as they mature and change). Even more than with one or two dogs, you have to make sure you understand body language well, and know how to defuse a situation before it escalates.

As for gender, I'm pretty split! I tend to think males for "pet" dogs and females for dogs I'm giving a "job". I TOTALLY see how people say the boys are more goofy and girls a little more aloof and serious. I think if I'm picking gender, though, it depends what I have going on in my house. I already have a male dog who puffs up and kinda gets in other dogs' faces (although it's absolutely just an act), so on that front a female would be better, since he puts on his "show" less with them. We also have a toddler in the house, so a dog that isn't going to necessarily want to be the center of attention is better. So there you have it, girl for our next dog!


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

We had a three dog household for many years (all male) and never had any issues whatsoever. Everyone got along great and knew their place. However, only one was a GSD. I think it helped that the hierarchy was so clear. We had the GSD first; he was the oldest; he was the most dominant; he was the largest; and he was the only one who was intact. There was no doubt that he was the alpha of the 3. Next dog we got was a border collie mix. He was a rescue and about 2 when we got him. He was smaller than the shepherd, and perfectly happy to have him take the lead. Finally we got a terrier/chow mix. He was about 9 months old when we got him and about 30 pounds. The shepherd immediately adopted him and was very protective of him. Again, there was no doubt about his place in the pack order. 

Unfortunately, in the last 6 months we lost both the border collie and the GSD and are down to one dog. Are planning to get another GSD some time in the next year and realize we are going to have to think about how we integrate a new dog into our pack. The plan is for this dog to be male, since I have always owned male dogs. However, if I were to eventually add second GSD to the mix, my inclination would be to get a female.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

So funny reading about males being more cuddly and goofy than females (maybe specific to GSDs) I had Titan, male GSD and Athena, female Boerboel. Athena was SUCH and attention stealer! All she wanted was snuggle cuddle time.. Titan however, until recently, was very reserved, no attention accept play time. He just wanted to be left alone.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I definitely prefer females. My heart dog is a female and my constant shadow. Females are feisty, full of personality, tricky, cunning, cuddly, sweet, and nuanced. I like males just fine, but I favor females for sure. 

I have 7 GSDs in the house at the moment - 6 females and 1 male (poor guy )
I divide and run them in packs. Some of the girls get along, some don't so I have to be careful to rotate them safely. My male can run with any female - they all get along with him. 

Two of my girls hate each other with a passion - I must watch the interactions between them the most. There are always two barriers between those two. They antagonize each other to no end!

Females are lots of fun, but I have always had to be vigilant when there are multiple females together.


----------



## Jrnabors (Sep 7, 2012)

We have a female GSD, and let's just say that we will never ever have another female dog. Now that could be the breed or this individual dog's personality but it could be the gender, and I won't be taking chances next time. It might not be scientifically proven, but I just think males make more loyal, affectionate, and obedient dogs for family pets. If you just want a dog to use as a tool or workhorse, like a police dog, a female might be well suited to that.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Jrnabors said:


> We have a female GSD, and let's just say that we will never ever have another female dog. Now that could be the breed or this individual dog's personality but it could be the gender, and I won't be taking chances next time. It might not be scientifically proven, but I just think males make more loyal, affectionate, and obedient dogs for family pets. If you just want a dog to use as a tool or workhorse, like a police dog, a female might be well suited to that.


I just read some of your past threads and comments, you don't even sound like you like your dog


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

qbchottu said:


> I definitely prefer females. My heart dog is a female and my constant shadow. Females are feisty, full of personality, tricky, cunning, cuddly, sweet, and nuanced. I like males just fine, but I favor females for sure.
> 
> I have 7 GSDs in the house at the moment - 6 females and 1 male (poor guy )
> I divide and run them in packs. Some of the girls get along, some don't so I have to be careful to rotate them safely. My male can run with any female - they all get along with him.
> ...


Seven ?! I am impressed ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kakarot (Feb 16, 2014)

I've always liked males because the bigger the dog, the better.. and from what I understand, the males are bigger than the ladies.  but I was actually roaming around the forums to see if this existed so.. it's good to see the differences.


----------

